# Small Sauce Pan Recommendations



## RubbishCook (Mar 23, 2016)

I need a small saucepan about 1.5-2 quarts and I am not sure what to buy. Does anyone have experience with the Mauviel M'Cook line? I like the price...$99 for their 1.9 qt pan. 

I mainly use Fissler and Demeyere which cost quite a bit more than the Mauviel...and since I wont use this pan except once a week I am wondering if it would be worth the savings. 

I like that the Fissler and Demeyere don't have riveted handles though...the other option is a closeout Viking V7 which I suspsect is made by Demeyere but with rivieted handles...so you get the same 7 ply made in Belgium quality but for about $70 less than the Demeyere.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2016)

Mauviel MCook 5 Ply Stainless Steel is 2.6 mm thick (sidewall thickness, measured via micrometer; and this matches up with Mauviels advertising copy which claims that MCook stainless is 2.6 mm thick). Made in France, this line is priced high for something that is basically an All-Clad Stainless clone that doesnt heat quite as evenly, since it has a slightly lower ratio of aluminum to stainless steel. The handles are arguably even worse than All-Clads, being thin and prone to unwanted rotation. If you want a version of All-Clad made in France, I would suggest getting Cuisinart French Classic instead.

Viking's V7 line of cookware was indeed made by Demeyere, but has since been discontinued. The quality is very good and would be a great option if you can still find it. Be careful because Viking does have two current lines that are of lower quality.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 23, 2016)

Rubbish, I have the MCook line and not all their pans are 2.6mm. Although the shape has gone out of vogue, one of my favorite sauce pots is a Windsor or splayed sauce pan. I'm not saying that AC pans are the best, but this AC blows away my MCook. 

I tried to find a link evidently its discontinued.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/all-clad-d5-stainless-steel-reduction-pan-measure-tool/


That said, here is a Viking 7 ply you were asking about. I have Viking 7 and like it but not over the AC D5.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000QV3CTO/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 23, 2016)

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...re-sauce-pot/?pkey=call-clad-tk&&call-clad-tk Perhaps this will fit the bill based on above comments.

I'd buy it at an all clad factory seconds event. Bought some around christmas and I found the imprefection. I small knick on the bottom around 1 cm you'd never see after a few cooks.


----------



## RubbishCook (Mar 23, 2016)

I have only had an AC skillet in their standard stainless line and I gave it away because the handle was uncomfortable and it didn't seem to heat evenly. I guess I will skip the Mauviel. 

Here is the Viking I am looking at: http://www.cutleryandmore.com/viking-v7/stainless-steel-saucepan-p15709

I know it's silly but their horrible logo is holding me back.

Are there other good options that work well for induction that are around $100?

Otherwise it's a choice between the Viking and the Fissler.


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 23, 2016)

Well, I'm going to point you towards W-S Signature Thermo-Clad cookware. I bought a 1 1/2 qt and liked it so well that I bought another one plus a 2 qt.
I've been using these for two years and next to my LC dutch ovens they are my favorite pieces of cookware. I had some AC tri-ply and I didn't like the straight
sides or the lids. The W-S pieces have a slightly flared lip. They also have a fairly thick lid which helps to hold in the heat. I think that's were the Thermo-Clad
comes into play because it reminds me of the wall of a stainless steel Thermos bottle. The 1 1/2 qt is $100.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/prod...lliams-sonoma|ws-thermo-clad-stainless-steel|


----------



## Matus (Mar 23, 2016)

Did you consider something like stainless-clad copper from Mauviel or Falk? Falk has a 'try-me' offer (for first time buyers) for a small saucepan that makes the price very attractive. And if you ask nicely you may get the same discount for different pan/pot (I did for my 28cm sauce pan which I love). Neil from Falk UK is a really nice guy to talk to, although you probably need to contact different brach since it would appear you are located in US.


----------



## RubbishCook (Mar 23, 2016)

I will take a look at the WS line. 

Matus, I didn't consider stainless-clad copper because I was always told that it isn't compatible with induction. I guess I could buy an induction plate but I rather have less gear than more when it comes to pots and pans. I looked at the Falk US website and this is under there FAQ: 



> Can your products be used on induction ranges?
> Not really. Our cookware does not contain the necessary iron content to work with induction cooking. Falk Culinair does manufacture an iron pad that can be used on induction ranges but we recognize that this solution is less than ideal as the iron plate will heat up and largely negates the benefits of induction cooking.



Being located in Germany, do you have any experience with WMF pots? I think I have invested enough time into this that I will stretch my budget.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 23, 2016)

RubbishCook said:


> Matus, I didn't consider stainless-clad copper because I was always told that it isn't compatible with induction. I guess I could buy an induction plate but I rather have less gear than more when it comes to pots and pans.



Induction plates basically turn an induction stove into a low end electric hot plate type stove. I'd only ever use one if you already have an incompatible pan which you can't do without.

I've been trying to figure which would be best out of the De Buyer induction compatible copper saucepan and the Demeyere Atlantis conical saucepan (which has the multi-ply all the way to the edge).


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> Induction plates basically turn an induction stove into a low end electric hot plate type stove. I'd only ever use one if you already have an incompatible pan which you can't do without.
> 
> I've been trying to figure which would be best out of the De Buyer induction compatible copper saucepan and the Demeyere Atlantis conical saucepan (which has the multi-ply all the way to the edge).



I 100% agree with your statement about induction plates. I would avoid them at all costs. 

And the de Buyer PM would out preform the Demeyere Atlantis conical Saucier. I own two different sizes of the Demeyere sauciers and they do preform wonderfully. 3.3 aluminum (Demeyere) < 1.8 copper (deBuyer). It would be very close but the copper would have better response then aluminum wrapped in stainless.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Mar 23, 2016)

bkultra said:


> And the de Buyer PM would out preform the Demeyere Atlantis conical Saucier. I own two different sizes of the Demeyere sauciers and they do preform wonderfully. 3.3 aluminum (Demeyere) < 1.8 copper (deBuyer). It would be very close but the copper would have better response then aluminum wrapped in stainless.



Thank you!


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2016)

For future reference when comparing _clad_ copper vs _clad_ aluminum, it takes twice as much aluminum to heat as evenly as copper (e.g. 2 mm copper ~ 4 mm aluminum). Remember that this is clad vs clad. Stainless is a bad conductor of heat, but good at retaining heat (so it will effect your response to changes on temperature).


----------



## RubbishCook (Mar 23, 2016)

I ended up getting the Demeyere Atlantis Conical Saucier...with coupons it was still nearly 100% more than I wanted to spend but it had all of the features I wanted (though the Fissler did too but the shape isn't as nice). 

The de Buyer PM looks awesome....never seen that line before. If I ever need to replace one of my skillets that's going to be my top choice...assuming I can stomach the $400 price tag that is.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2016)

When it comes to skillets Demeyere Proline is the better buy. The proline is 4.8 mm thick (3.7 mm of aluminum). The de Buyer is still 1.8 of copper. The heat retention of the thick aluminum/stainless is desirable in this application. Plus de Buyer skillets run small and are often not their advertised size.


----------



## Matus (Mar 23, 2016)

RubbishCook said:


> Matus, I didn't consider stainless-clad copper because I was always told that it isn't compatible with induction. I guess I could buy an induction plate but I rather have less gear than more when it comes to pots and pans. I looked at the Falk US website and this is under there FAQ:
> 
> Being located in Germany, do you have any experience with WMF pots? I think I have invested enough time into this that I will stretch my budget.



I missed the point about induction. I agree that using an induction-suitable plate under the pan is kinda taking the point out of it. De Buyer makes some copper pans with steel plates built-in, but I remember they were very expensive.

I have to admit that I have never used a WMF pots. We did not need to buy all too many pots in past years. So I can not really be of much help. You may want to have a look at the Silit products - those are from carbon steel with hard ceramic (very strong) coating. They are heavy, but will last you lifetime. We have one small (1l) which we bought to cook four our little girl. I like it. I think a small sauce pan would work well. I bought 2 for my sister and she loves them and uses them a lot.

I have made (so far) good experience with Mauviel M'Stone. We have one medium sized pot since about a year or a little longer. These pots have some sort of ceramic-ish anti stick coating that seems robust (though I do not use metal utensils with it) enough. The pot keeps its shape and it is suitable for induction (has a thin steel plate in the base)

EDIT: I have missed that you have already got what you were looking for. I hope you will like it.


----------



## superk17 (Mar 23, 2016)

I have Demeyere Proline, it was very hard for me to think that paying that much money would be worth it but I do not regret it. I will last me a lifetime and I think you will like it a lot. I never knew I would enjoy rivet less pan that much.


----------



## strumke (Mar 24, 2016)

RubbishCook said:


> Being located in Germany, do you have any experience with WMF pots? I think I have invested enough time into this that I will stretch my budget.



I use their pressure cookers and they are very nice quality


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 24, 2016)

I love my Cuisinart Multiclad Unlimited.

I figure being a Sauce pan, I might try to pour some sauce from it. my pan has the best rolled lip in the business..fluid pours out so easily without any dribble. win!! and it didn't break the bank. I think a sauce pan, any sauce pan needs a rolled lip.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 24, 2016)

The smallest saucepan I have is the Demeyere Atlantis 1L, also have a cheaper saucepan that is the exact same size base and capacity, so when I have too much time on my hands I want to do a comparison for speed of boiling water or something


----------

